
Kkrieger - saganus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.kkrieger
======
Kristine1975
One of the authors talks about optimizing .kkrieger's size here:
[https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2012/04/08/metaprogramming-
for...](https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2012/04/08/metaprogramming-for-madmen/)

 _So for our shared entertainment value, here’s the full list of things (so
far as I know) he didn’t trigger during his trial run, which subsequently got
compiled out of the released version:_

 _\- We used shadow volumes; there was a shadowing path for one-sided stencil
cards (two passes) or two-sided stencil cards (one pass). The card we were
recording on (a GeForce4 Ti) had two-sided stencil, so the one-sided stencil
code didn’t make it into the released version. Oops. (This one had nothing to
do with “user error” during the trial run)._

 _\- In the menu at the start, cursor-down works, but cursor-up doesn’t (he
never hit cursor-up in menus during the test run)._

 _\- The small enemies at the start can hit you, but he didn’t get hit by any
enemy shots, so in the released version of .kkrieger enemy shots deal no
damage._

 _\- Part of the collision resolution code disappeared, since it was never
used in the trial run._

~~~
saganus
That's a very interesting article. Especially the part about Lekktor.

